# A celebrity endorsement



## BWS (2/2/16)

http://thechive.com/2016/02/01/twit...le-leos-vape-pen-on-the-red-carpet-10-photos/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (2/2/16)

Cool, at least one oke got balls to show the world "Americans" what vaping is all about.


----------



## Andre (2/2/16)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## rogue zombie (2/2/16)

Can anyone make out what set up that is?


----------



## BWS (2/2/16)

I'm wondering if he winds his own coils or gets someone to do it for him

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (2/2/16)

From what i can see like a goliath v2 
Not too sure about the mod tho. 

@BWS LMAO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (2/2/16)

Mod is an Innokin MVP because of the beauty ring and the side fire button under the thumbnail

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (2/2/16)

huffnpuff said:


> Mod is an Innokin MVP because of the beauty ring and the side fire button under the thumbnail



Oh right, his thumb is on the button.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (2/2/16)

We got Leo!!!


----------



## Wesley (2/2/16)

The tank looks like a Kangertech Aerotank Mega.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (2/2/16)

Wonder what juice he is vaping on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BWS (2/2/16)

BhavZ said:


> Wonder what juice he is vaping on



It can't be an award winning one

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/2/16)

Here is some more for all the awesome vapers out there
https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&s...ggmMAI&usg=AFQjCNHjzHvEllgjirEiR2GoH9C4zdRlpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (2/2/16)

I much prefer looking at this dame.
According to comments she's vaping an Innokin iTaste VV 3 also 11W like Leo's MVP2.
Whats up with the stars...11W devices from 2014?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> I much prefer looking at this dame.
> According to comments she's vaping an Innokin iTaste VV 3 also 11W like Leo's MVP2.
> Whats up with the stars...11W devices from 2014?



My HRH is the same though, all about discression. She just doesn't need a big nic intake, she doesn't vape constantly and doesn't want any sort of cloud. I can hardly tell she is vaping half the time.

I mentioned before, I set up a dripper on a iStick 40w to perfection, a gentle vape, for MTL.... she moved on to the EVOD and MPT3, and thinks its awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (2/2/16)

BhavZ said:


> Wonder what juice he is vaping on





BWS said:


> It can't be an award winning one


Probably My Man .... juice

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/2/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Probably My Man .... juice
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk



Classic comment dude! 
Considering his millenial babe preference.


----------



## Neal (2/2/16)

Wish I had his job...


----------



## Neal (2/2/16)

Not sure but that looks like it could be Mega Melons he is vaping.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BWS (2/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Classic comment dude!
> Considering his millenial babe preference.



I'm liking the way this thread is heading, we need a Vaping Babe-of-the-day thread

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang (2/2/16)

BWS said:


> I'm liking the way this thread is heading, we need a Vaping Babe-of-the-day thread


Who do i send my selfie to?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/2/16)

BWS said:


> Vaping Babe-of-the-day





wiesbang said:


> Who do i send my selfie to?



@wiesbang I think @BWS meant famous Vaping Babe.


----------



## wiesbang (2/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> @wiesbang I think @BWS meant famous Vaping Babe.


I know!
Who said I am not famous?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/2/16)

wiesbang said:


> I know!
> Who said I am not famous?



LeoD
..and Michelle doesnt know you either.




proof 





even Leo.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## wiesbang (2/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> LeoD
> ..and Michelle doesnt know you either.


Leo and go way back. He use to look back at me from my wall

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BWS (2/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> @wiesbang I think @BWS meant famous Vaping Babe.



Hah! If a local Vape-Babe wants to post a pic, who am I to complain

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

